# .bash_profile,: command not found

## olivierweb

Bonjour à tous,

lorsque je lance un prog de 

/etc/init.d/

j'obtiens en plus du message voulu

```

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 66: .bash_profile,: command not found

```

que faire, à quoi est-ce dû ?

Olivier

----------

## Farnsworth

qu'est que tu as a la ligne 66 dans /sbin/runscript.sh??

----------

## px

le .bash_profile est un fichier qui se situe dans ton rep home et qui est executé automatiquement lorsque tu te connecte (comme le .bashrc en fait)

il faut peut-etre mettre a jour certain des package de ton systeme, comme le portage, pour remettre en place les scripts de la gentoo.

----------

## DuF

peut être est-ce lié aux fichiers de conf dans /etc mis à jour, faire un etc-update ou dispatch-conf pour s'assurer que tout est à jour !

----------

## olivierweb

voici les indices que je peux vous fournir :

```
[ ~ ]-[0]: etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: No files to work on!

```

```
[ ~ ]-[0]: cat /etc/init.d/runscript.sh | head -n66 | tail -n1

```

 c'est-à-dire rien !

Etrange science que l'oscultation de la Gentoo ;o)

----------

## arlequin

Du côté de la ligne 66, y a ça:

```

start() {

        eerror "ERROR:  \"${myservice}\" does not have a start function."

        #return failure so the symlink doesn't get created

        return 1

}

```

Troublant...

----------

## px

le prob de la ligne 66 me fait plutot penser a la fonction stop()

si ca se trouve c'est le return qui pose probleme, genre le bash qui arrete le script et qui ne trouve pas de fichier profile a charger pour revenir a la normale...

alors, soit ca te fait ca sur tous les services dans quel cas je verrais bien une recompilation du bash, soit ca ne te fait ca que sur quelques services et il faut trouver l'appli commune a toute  :Mad: 

sinon c'est peut-etre tout betement une mise a jour qui ne s'est pas faite en entier?

fait voir:

"emerge sync && emerge -pu world" et dis nous ce qu'il te donne

----------

## olivierweb

voici quelques pistes, c'est un peu long ;o)

```
[ ~ ]-[0]: emerge -pu world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild    U ] app-arch/rpm-4.0.4-r5 [4.0.4-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] media-gfx/gqview-1.2.1 [1.2.0] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-python/PyXML-0.8.1 [0.7.1] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.1 [2.2.0] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/pango-1.2.1 [1.2.0] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/atk-1.2.2 [1.2.0] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.1 [2.2.0] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/libzvt-2.0.1-r2 [2.0.1-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.47-r8 [2.0.47-r7] 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependancies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild    U ] app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.9-r1 [2.6.9] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.5.2 [2.4.24] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.25 [1.0.20] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6i [0.9.6g] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.13.90.0.18 [2.13.90.0.16-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.1 [1.2.7] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2 [3.2.1-r6] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.1-r2 [3.1] 

[ebuild    U ] app-admin/kportage-0.6.1 [0.5.1-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] net-www/apache-1.3.27-r3 [1.3.26-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] app-admin/gentoolkit-0.1.19-r2 [0.1.17-r9] 

[ebuild    UD] app-games/ut2003-demo-2206 [20020925-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] app-i18n/kde-i18n-fr-3.1-r1 [3.1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/e2fsprogs-1.32-r2 [1.29-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] app-admin/gkrellm-2.1.7a [2.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-plugins/gkrellm-volume-2.1.4 [0.8-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.5 [3.02.80-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/modutils-2.4.22 [2.4.19] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1 [2.4.19-r9] 

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.5  

[ebuild    U ] net-libs/linc-1.0.1 [0.5.5] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/ORBit2-2.6.0 [2.4.4] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.2.0 [1.2.1] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-util/intltool-0.25 [0.22] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.4.34 [2.4.1] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/xpm-3.4k-r1  

[ebuild    U ] media-video/xawtv-3.83 [3.81] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/jbigkit-1.4  

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1  

[ebuild    U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.3.2 [5.4.7.4] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-php/php-4.3.1 [4.2.2-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.5 [4.2.4] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-lang/R-1.6.1 [1.5.1] 

[ebuild    U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.6-r1 [0.4.5] 

[ebuild    UD] x11-themes/conectiva-crystal-021209 [102302] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r5 [1.06-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] net-www/wwwoffle-2.7g [2.7d] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.0-r5 [1.20.0-r3] 

[ebuild    U ] app-editors/xemacs-21.4.10-r1 [21.4.9] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/ogmtools-0.973  

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4 [1.4.3-r3] 

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.5-r1 [1.2.4.20020601] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/jpeg-mmx-1.1.2-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmovtar-0.1.3-r1  

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2 [0.90.1-r1] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/xvid-0.9.0  

[ebuild    U ] media-sound/mad-0.14.2b-r2 [0.14.2b-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] media-video/avifile-0.7.32.20030219 [0.7.15.20020816-r1] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.0-r7  

[ebuild    U ] media-video/mplayer-0.90_rc4 [0.90_rc2] 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/lzo-1.08  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/openquicktime-1.0  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libfame-0.9.0  

[ebuild    U ] media-video/transcode-0.6.3 [0.6.0] 

[ebuild    U ] media-video/dvdrip-0.50.4 [0.46] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.2 [19-r3] 

[ebuild    U ] app-office/openoffice-bin-1.0.2 [1.0.1] 

[ebuild    U ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1-r12 [2.4.1-r11] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/libast-0.5 [0.4-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-terms/eterm-0.9.2-r3 [0.9.1-r5] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-util/cvs-1.11.5-r1 [1.11.2] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/bonobo-activation-2.2.1 [1.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.2.0 [2.0.1] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.2.0 [2.0.1] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.2.2 [2.0.4.1-r1] 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.6.0  

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.2.3 [2.0.1] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.2.0.2 [2.0.5] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.2.0.1 [2.0.6] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.2.0 [2.0.3.2] 

[ebuild  N   ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.0.0  

[ebuild    U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-metal-2.2.0 [1.9.0] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-thinice-2.0.2 [2.0.1] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-redmond95-2.2.0 [1.9.0] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-pixbuf-2.2.0 [1.9.0] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.2 [0.3] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.2.0.1 [2.0.6-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] media-gfx/eog-2.2.0 [1.0.3] 

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/file-roller-2.2.1  

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.2.1 [0.17] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.0.4-r1 [2.0.2] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-0.4.0 [0.3.1] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.2.0.1 [2.0.10] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.2.0.1-r1 [2.0.10] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.2.0.3 [2.0.5] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gail-1.2.0 [0.17] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-2.2.0 [2.0.2] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.2.0 [1.0.6] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.6.0-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.3.1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/hermes-1.3.2-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.6.0-r4  

[ebuild    U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.2.1.1 [2.0.2.5-r1] 

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/ggv-1.99.98  

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/eel-2.2.1 [2.0.7] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.2.0 [2.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.2.1.1 [1.116.0] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.2.1.1 [1.116.0] 

[ebuild    U ] app-editors/gedit-2.2.0.1 [2.0.5] 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.0.5  

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.12-r1 [2.0.10] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.2.1 [2.0.7] 

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/vte-0.10.25  

[ebuild    U ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.2.1 [2.0.1] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.2.0 [2.0.3] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.2.0.2 [2.0.7] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.4.1.3 [2.4.0.11] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.2.0.1 [2.0.3-r1] 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/acme-2.0.2  

[ebuild    U ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.2.102 [2.2.0] 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-extra/nautilus-media-0.2.1  

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.2-r2 [2.0.2-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] net-www/mozilla-1.2.1-r5 [1.2.1-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] net-www/galeon-1.2.7-r1 [1.2.7] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/compface-1.4  

[ebuild    U ] net-www/w3m-0.4 [0.3-r6] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/xosd-2.1.0 [1.0.2] 

[ebuild    U ] net-misc/ntp-4.1.1b-r5 [4.1.1b-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/reiserfsprogs-3.6.4-r1 [3.6.3] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-themes/xmms-themes-0.0.2 [0.0.1] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libgd-1.8.3-r6  

[ebuild    U ] dev-php/mod_php-4.3.1 [4.3.0-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.3.2-r1 [2.3.0] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/file-3.41 [3.39] 

[ebuild    U ] net-ftp/ftp-0.17-r2 [0.17-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/sharutils-4.2.1-r6 [4.2.1-r5] 

[ebuild    U ] app-emulation/winex-20021123 [20020807-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.1-r1 [3.1] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-themes/mosfet-liquid-widgets-0.9.6_pre4 [0.9.5-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/gzip-1.3.3 [1.3.2] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/cpio-2.5 [2.4.2-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] net-misc/rsync-2.5.6-r1 [2.5.6_pre20021105-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] net-www/netscape-flash-6.0.79 [6.0.69] 

[ebuild    U ] net-misc/whois-4.6.2 [4.6.1] 

[ebuild    U ] media-video/realplayer-8-r5 [8-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] app-sci/zetagrid-1.8.2 [1.0-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r2 [6.11] 

[ebuild    UD] x11-plugins/wmcoincoin-2.3.8b [2.4.1a] 

[ebuild    U ] app-editors/xemacs-packages-sumo-2003.02.05 [2002.09.19] 

[ebuild    U ] net-irc/xchat-2.0.0 [1.8.10-r1] 

```

----------

## sebweb

Le temps que tu emerge tout ça on tournera tou sous HURD !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## px

emerge portage au minimum : )

----------

## DuF

et gentoolkit aussi, ainsi que gcc, gcc-config, startup-notifications, tcsh et binutils ça ne fera pas de mal !

----------

## olivierweb

oh la la, j'en ai bien pour des heures !

ma pauvre connexion RTC (encore moribonde) va en prendre un coup !

Olivier

----------

## DuF

euh dans les trucs que je t'ai dit, a priori non, c'est pas très gros, à part gcc, mais sinon portage et gentoolkit ça ne sera pas inutile !

----------

## olivierweb

j'ai donc fait les quelques updates, mais aucun changement.

;o(

Je crois que je vais me procurer la 9.1 pour chez moi. Il me reste le PC du boulot sous Gentoo.

Tant pis, ces 6 mois sous Gentoo furent très bien. J'ai trouvé plein de prog super : idesk, vcr, wwwoffle, ... e17 et puis ut2003-demo ;o)

----------

## px

il faut perseverer... si tu arrive a trouver d'ou vient le prob, tu en sortira fortement grandi, mais pour cela il va falloir en baver un peu.

----------

